# SCARE FM - Vintage Haunted Old Time Radio



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Love old radio dramas, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SCARE FM (Jun 3, 2012)

Your welcome ... 

Yes ... We LOVE the Haunted industry, I created this company because I LOVE the OTR haunted Shows ... Can't get enough! 

This service has exploding throughout the Haunted world ... We are lining up the businesses and talent for FREE interviews etc. etc. etc.

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------

